# time to go



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

I think it is time to remove this category. The last thing I want to see on PFF is a report about a charter guy catching RS when I cannot. The charter guys have taken from us what should be for all, and we need to understand they are not our fridens.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you want the root cause of the problem? It's called a market otherwise known as a demand. Plain and simple. If every rec fisherman got the message to not purchase ARS at every business establishment and followed thru with that action...and we are talking nation wide...the market would plummet. Remember commercial boys only buy their ARS at the political level...we rec guys purchase it with license fees, equipment, fuel, repairs, and everything else associated with fishing. We all go to our favorite eating establishment...just don't order the snapper....or what ever it is in its place sometimes. Don't believe me?? Look what's happening to the tobacco industry. Agreed snapper won't kill you...it just makes those in the business of selling it richer and they are protecting what the market demands. I'm only one person...but I guit smoking 35 years ago and I guit buying ARS in any form over 2 years ago. I don't miss it...there are lots of other great tasting fish out there. Oh well to long already so join me or keep the commercial / restaurant & wholesalers happy!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is where I post my Chartered Tuna Trips to Venice


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I understand everyone's feelings but not all captains were for it. Personally I enjoy reading Jake Adams grouper report.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

And I agree with feeling wright! Nothing against those that help us rec guys...I just want the ability to do in a body of water what some folks have entrenched political teeth into a government that bends to the lobbies that fatten their pockets with money and other entities and restricts my ability because I'm recreational to keep a certain type of fish.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*charters*

I am not saying that all charter captains are bad persons. BUT I am saying we are on different sides of the fence, and have different agends. I am sure 90% or more of the fisherman on this site are rec fisherman. I would hope this site will support the rec fishmen and not the charter guys. If not I am gone. The charter guys drew the line in the sand not the rec guys. We never ask for fish that would not be allowed to the charter guys. It is sad, but it is time to know whitch side the forum is on?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

What difference does it make what side a forum is on? It in itself is a service providing a path of communication between people who share common interests. That's all, other than funding from sponsors who also share and hope to draw customers for their products, yes maybe even some commercial guys...its still a forum! It does not appear to have a political agenda, irresponsible owners or moderators, approve of porn or throw out a religious agenda. Leave it alone or buy it out and get yourself a forum to back something if that's what you want. Just my 2¢!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The way I see it is that God put fish in the oceans and critters on the land so that we could provide FOOD for OURSELVES. 

If you want to rape God's oceans for financial profit, then that's fine but don't stop my God given right to provide for myself.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

old school said:


> I think it is time to remove this category. The last thing I want to see on PFF is a report about a charter guy catching RS when I cannot. The charter guys have taken from us what should be for all, and we need to understand they are not our fridens.


Did you go to the meetings and vote ?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I for one don't have any problem catching red snapper. :no: But, keeping them is another matter. If I get really snapper hungry, there's always the Magma Grill. :whistling:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you Sea-r-cy, I was not familiar with Magma Grill and almost bit my tongue as I was reading. I had to look it up...thinking that it was a business establishment which serves ARS (maybe?). When I seen it is a portable grill, my BP went down and I said "Thank you". My boats a little to small for that... and so is my budget!!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I mate on a charter boat in destin and honestly didn't care either way. There's always white snapper and mingos. We stayed busy last year and I'm sure we'll be just fine next year. But I feel like if you didn't go to the meetings you have no right to piss and moan about it. I honestly think snapper are way over rated


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

dsaito said:


> ...But I feel like if you didn't go to the meetings you have no right to piss and moan about it....


I will defend to my death, your right to be wrong....but in no way will I back your opinion! Sorry.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What..... This is where I post my opinions . Red snapper can kiss my ass. Way over rated. Learn to catch something else. Snapper are not the only fish out there. Do not remove this area.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Mac1528 said:


> I will defend to my death, your right to be wrong....but in no way will I back your opinion! Sorry.



I guess it's safe to assume that you did not attend the meetings and voice your opinion ?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

dsaito said:


> I guess it's safe to assume that you did not attend the meetings and voice your opinion ?


I was able to sit in on 2 meetings about this and no, I did not voice an opinion.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

dsaito said:


> I mate on a charter boat in destin and honestly didn't care either way. There's always white snapper and mingos. We stayed busy last year and I'm sure we'll be just fine next year. But I feel like if you didn't go to the meetings you have no right to piss and moan about it. I honestly think snapper are way over rated


I have to step in here, we they on the short end for now, are recreational fishermen, with careers off the water. Where fishing is your vocation it is our avocation, and there are way more rec anglers than pro anglers. If you want to get nit picky the rec industry is what keep the marinas open and fuel cost somewhat more respectable, if you want to argue that point go ask the management where you are parked if they can survive on the charter industry. Up to this point we have worked together for the betterment of the fishing experience, but several of your brothers will find in short time they have *hit their kit if you know what I mean. Personally there are a couple of CFH guys I will still use but for or against Amd 40 they were smart and kept it to themselves, but in the end it is us working rec guys that spend a lot of money in our respective fishing locals that make things much easier on the bottom line of the CFH group. If you don't believe me go ask one of the old guys working the 50s and 60s if they think they could pull off today what they did back then, regulation and enforcement was non existent then and heaven knows you did not have the liability issues then. Talk to them about fuel supplies and dock delivery, tackle which most made their own, and other ammenities that fuel taxes have paid for. Yes ARS are way overrated but it is nice to be able to go catch a fresh quick dinner without breaking the fuel budget, and I bet your captain sums them up the same way.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I have no doubt there is more rec guys than charter fisherman. If everyone of y'all would have gone and voiced your opinion it may have had a different outcome. There are plenty of other fish the fish for. It just bothers me when people complain and they didn't voice their opinion. No different than a presidential election


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

old school said:


> I am not saying that all charter captains are bad persons. BUT I am saying we are on different sides of the fence, and have different agends. I am sure 90% or more of the fisherman on this site are rec fisherman. I would hope this site will support the rec fishmen and not the charter guys. If not I am gone. The charter guys drew the line in the sand not the rec guys. We never ask for fish that would not be allowed to the charter guys. It is sad, but it is time to know whitch side the forum is on?



Most guys who post reports on here are not federally permitted and obviously not for 40b. The ones who do actually post reports and are federally permitted were also against 40b. The only charter guys who are for 40b that actively post on this site are the two same guys that only involve themselves in the red snapper threads and try and stir up shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

dsaito said:


> I have no doubt there is more rec guys than charter fisherman. If everyone of y'all would have gone and voiced your opinion it may have had a different outcome. There are plenty of other fish the fish for. It just bothers me when people complain and they didn't voice their opinion. No different than a presidential election


dsaito, there are a few things that you and I agree on as I have stated earlier. There are other fish that are every bit as good as snapper to me, opinion. Both charter and rec guys sometimes fish for other fish besides snapper, fact. All rec guys are not allowed to posses ARS as the open season is now closed to them, law. There are some specially permitted commercial guys with paying customers that are allowed to possess ARS, law. Voting is not voicing an opinion, law, it is a right. It may be ones opinion that the candidate they choose is best, maybe that's also where we agree without getting into semantics. I also think that there are a lot of people that agree Obama is doing a great job as a president, opinion. One thing I guess we don't agree on is why one person should be able to keep a certain type fish and another may not. How is that fair? There are open & closed seasons for several species of animals and fish and all of them apply to everyone the same way except snapper.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Do you want the root cause of the problem? It's called a market otherwise known as a demand. Plain and simple. If every rec fisherman got the message to not purchase ARS at every business establishment and followed thru with that action...and we are talking nation wide...the market would plummet. Remember commercial boys only buy their ARS at the political level...we rec guys purchase it with license fees, equipment, fuel, repairs, and everything else associated with fishing. We all go to our favorite eating establishment...just don't order the snapper....or what ever it is in its place sometimes. Don't believe me?? Look what's happening to the tobacco industry. Agreed snapper won't kill you...it just makes those in the business of selling it richer and they are protecting what the market demands. I'm only one person...but I guit smoking 35 years ago and I guit buying ARS in any form over 2 years ago. I don't miss it...there are lots of other great tasting fish out there. Oh well to long already so join me or keep the commercial / restaurant & wholesalers happy!


I've crying this same statement for 3 years yet I still see some of these guys on this site talking about " who sell the best Grouper sandwich or buying Red Snapper at a restaurant " 
nothing but bad is instore for the Privite Angler unless every Private Fisherman *Wakes the hell Up*
:whistling::clap::clap::clap::2guns:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

amarcafina said:


> I've crying this same statement for 3 years yet I still see some of these guys on this site talking about " who sell the best Grouper sandwich or buying Red Snapper at a restaurant "
> nothing but bad is instore for the Privite Angler unless every Private Fisherman *Wakes the hell Up*
> :whistling::clap::clap::clap::2guns:


There yall go ! Facts with reality.:whistling:


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

dsaito said:


> I have no doubt there is more rec guys than charter fisherman. If everyone of y'all would have gone and voiced your opinion it may have had a different outcome. There are plenty of other fish the fish for. It just bothers me when people complain and they didn't voice their opinion. No different than a presidential election


You did not comprehend so I will repeat. The recreational sector works for a living with beach time as a hobby. Our working lives makes your job much easier due to the funds we put in your location. I do not care enough about ARS to take a day off work, however you can rest assured I and others are starting to invest money in the situation at the political level and while it takes time it is a longer lived endeavor.
The CFH guys owe us nothing, but they did not need to spit in our faces either.


----------

